# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Можно ли редактировать свои сообщения?

## wxw

*Николай* понятно...вот вопрос к вам:Можно сделать так, чтоб я мог корректировать все свои посты или удалять свои посты. С наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## Техподдержка

> Можно сделать так


Нет, это ограничение действует на всех участников форума. Если нужно отредактировать или удалить какое-то сообщение по осмысленной причине - пишите мне или модераторам, и мы отредактируем или удалим.

Я исхожу из того, что Вы знаете, что в течении первых 30 минут после создания сообщения, его можно редактировать без модераторов.

----------


## wxw

Про время 30 мин. от вас узнал, всегда обращаюсь если надо к модераторам, спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ledi

> Уже дважды писали, что якобы после введения данной функции, объединяющей сообщения, стало невозможно править свои сообщения (через кнопку "Правка"). Так вот, я проверил - работает. Свои сообщения, как и раньше, можно править в течении отведённого времени (сейчас это 30 минут после написания сообщения).
> 
> и
> 
> Цитата:
> *Сообщение от Андрей Байрон*
> Автор написал стих на одну тему, если кто-то не отозвался и автор пишет стих совсем на другую тему через сутки, то сообщения объединяются и получается, что не стих, а роман из десяти разных стихов, на разные темы в одном посте.
> 
> А не пробовали перед каждым стихом писать название, заголовок? В крайнем случае, пишите "Стих номер 1", "Стих номер 2".


*Николай*,
У меня такая же история.Править не могу сообщение,когда объединяется в одно/даже когда добавляю через сутки/. Пишу заголовки,а оно всё равно объединяется с первым сообщением без возможности правки.

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ledi*,
 Свои сообщения можно редактировать в течении 30 минут. Если Ваше новое сообщение объединилось со старым, то возможно, что редактировать его нельзя, если "старое" старше 30 минут.

----------


## Ledi

> Если Ваше новое сообщение объединилось со старым, то возможно, что редактировать его нельзя, если "старое" старше 30 минут.


*Николай*,
 Так и есть! Очень неудобно стало :frown:

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ledi*,
 Этот вопрос решается перечитыванием сообщения перед отправкой. Попробуйте :wink:

----------


## Irinka86

*Техподдержка*,
 Хочу  убрать своё сообщение оно на последней странице ,юбилеи в разделе (готовые сценарии юбилеи и дни рождения)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хочу  убрать своё сообщение


Сделано.

----------


## Irinka86

Спасибо !!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## К.Т.В.

Хочу убрать свое сообщение на последней странице в теме ТАНЦЫ В НАРОДНОМ СТИЛЕ в разделе МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ,там короткое сообщение про тональность.Что-то стазу не сообразила,что не то написала.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Magvai

Прошу убрать два сообщения в теме Танцы в детском саду - Методические и обучающие пособия - посты 96 и 98. Поступило сообщение об авторских правах, хотя материал брала на нашем же форуме. Будьте добры, удалите посты. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хочу убрать свое сообщение


Убрала. Единственное, с этими вопросами можно обращаться непосредственно в личку к модераторам разделов, только копируете сразу и адрес сообщения. которое хотите удалить вот так . У каждого поста есть свой персональный адрес, если вы кликните на его номер справа вверху, в адресной строке будет показат этот адрес, его копируете и отправляете модератору. 




> Поступило сообщение об авторских правах,


да. бывает. Ничего страшного, мы удаляем сразу ссылки и предлагаем авторам самим их выкладывать.

----------


## Dimona

Мариночка, у меня сегодня исчез значок, для редактирования своего сообщения

 Ой а тут есть, а когда у Пигмалиона писала небыло и у меня там не красиво получилось

----------


## galanata

Люди добрые! Как самим удалить сообщение если еще не прошло 30 минут?!!!! Сижу-туплю, и ничего не могу сделать!! Написала два одинаковых - одно надо удалить)))

----------

